# Thailand Gateway to the paradise of ASIA



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Full Country Name: Thailand (Prathet Thai, meaning "land of the free")



Capital: Bangkok (Krung Thep, meaning "city of angels") 



Geography: 

The kingdom of Thailand lies in the heart of Southeast Asia, making it a natural gateway to Indochina, Myanmar and Southern China. Its shape and geography divide into four natural regions : the mountains and forests of the North; the vast rice fields of the Central Plains; the semi-arid farm lands of the Northeast plateau; and the tropical islands and long coastline of the peninsula South. 

The country comprises 76 provinces that are further divided into districts, sub-districts and villages. Bangkok is the capital city and centre of political, commercial, industrial and cultural activities. It is also the seat of Thailand's revered Royal Family, with His Majesty the King recognised as Head of State, Head of the Armed Forces, 

Neighboring Countries: 
1) Myanmar - west and north, 
2) Lao P.D.R. - north and northeast, 
3) Cambodia - southeast and 
4) Malaysia - south. 

Topography: 

Thailand is divided into 4 natural regions: 

The mountainous North, with its profusion of multi-coloured orchids, fascinating native handicrafts and winter temperatures are sufficiently cool to permit cultivation of temperate fruits such as strawberries and peaches; 

The high Northeast Plateau, which still jealously guards its many archaeological and anthropological mysteries; 

The Central Plain, one of the world's most fertile rice and fruit-growing areas with colourful traditional culture and way of life as well as the sandy beaches of the East Coast and vibrant cosmopolitan Bangkok; 

The peninsular South where the unspoiled beaches and idyllic islands complement economically vital tin mining, rubber cultivation and fishing.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Thailand's islands and beaches are world famous because of easy access with reasonable cost to suit all kind of travellers from all over the world.

I would like to present Thailand 's island and beaches beauty to forumers here. Hope u guys enjoy it.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Mu Ko Phi Phi (Phi Phi Islands): Regarded by travelers from all walks of life as being among the most beautiful tropical islands of the world, Phi Phi Islands have become one of the most popular attractions in Thailand. 

In addition, the islands are famous as the location where the movie "The Beach" featuring Leonardo Di Caprio was shot. The islands, together with the nearby Noppharat Thara Beach, a total area of 390 square kilometers, were recently established as a national park. Phi Phi Islands are located just 40 kilometers away from both Krabi and Phuket. Thus, despite the fact that both Noppharat Thara Beach and Phi Phi administratively are a part of Krabi Province, most people think that Ko Phi Phi is part of Phuket Province. The islands and the coastal hills are composed mainly of limestone and are an extension of the limestone mountain range in Phang-Nga Province. The main characteristics of these mountains and islands are their steep cliffs, large caves and dwarf trees growing out of the rock crevices, like those in Phang-Nga Bay. The island group is composed of two rocky, tree-covered islets Phi Phi Don and Phi Phi Le. 

Phi Phi Don, the larger islet to the north, is well known for its fine beaches and coral formations. Above average facilities and accommodations are available along two beautiful curved bays, namely Ton Sai Bay and Lodalam Bay. 

Ko Phi Phi Le is about 2 kilometers to the south. Contrary to Phi Phi Don, this islet is uninhabited as there is no beach area as the island descends abruptly into the sea on all sides and it is prohibited by the administrative body. The main attraction is a large cave about 3.2 square kilometers in size known as Viking Cave derived from one of the numerous drawings on the wall which resembles a Viking ship. The cave has a 10 to 15-metre high ceiling which contains many ledges inhabited by thousands of swallows, thus a bird's nest collection demonstration is a regular feature of guided tours. Ao Maya and Ao Lo Sama - Phi Phi Islands scenic coves are favorite snorkeling places while the sea around the islands, especially the southern part, which are deep and full of coral formations are popular diving spots. With its emerald crystal sea, secluded beaches, mountain cliffs, colorful coral reefs and undersea life, Phi Phi is a paradise in the Andaman Sea.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Satun travel guide


The Muslim-majority province of Satun is the southernmost on Thailand's west coast, bordered to the south by Malaysia. The gorgeous Ko Tarutao and Ko Petra National Marine Parks lie off its 150-kilometre, mangrove-skirted coastline. In total the province lays claim to more than 100 islands, making this a must-explore province for beach-lovers.

The mainland is mostly mountainous, with plains flattening out the centre and coastal areas. The province is home to Thale Ban National Park, which features a stunning lagoon surrounded by towering mountains as well as several waterfalls.

For those concerned about the ongoing troubles in the far south of Thailand, Satun has been largely unaffected and is considered by the authorities to be safe.

*Ko Tarutao travel guide*
In Malay, Tarutao means old, mysterious and primitive. Tarutao today retains that quality on many parts of the island, even though it's been bisected by a 26km-long path of blazing white concrete. Tarutao has never been permanently settled, so was a perfect spot for pirates and prisoners. Common prisoners were held at Talu Wao, but important prisoners were interned at Talo Udang. Though little of the prisons remain today, they are a popular trip for the tourists that trickle in during peak season. It's possible to camp at both of these sites, but be sure to bring your own food: there's a small shop for supplies near the park information kiosk.

For many visitors, Tarutao's appeal is in the wildlife: sea turtles, whales, monitor lizards, crab-eating macaques, mouse deer and more all call the island and its surrounding waters home. There's no snorkeling equipment for rent, as waters are murky compared to other Andaman islands, but for most, the clean beaches, waterfalls, great hiking and views more than compensate. Island trails are well-signposted and maintained.

Longtail boats meet the ferry from Pakbara and other islands. The fee to Tarutao is 20 baht, and is not negotiable. Visitors are dropped off at the Park's Information kiosk, where rangers speak good english, collect the 200B entrance fee and show photos of accommodation options and sights around the island.

There's one restaurant that serves reasonably-priced Thai food and farang breakfasts. It's open from 07:00-14:00 and 17:00-21:00. Lights are shut off at 22:00 to discourage farang from drinking all night long. Dogs wander around aimlessly, and cats swarm about diners' ankles, lured by generous tourists. Also, beware of the monkeys! They've been known to steal meals on occasion. Restaurant staff will usually replace your meal if this happens.

An ambitious medical centre near the information kiosk had no nurse at time of writing. There's no bank on Tarutao, and no official exchange desk, but the information kiosk claims to accept US$, Euro, Ringgit, English Pounds, and AUS$. No travellers checks or credit cards are accepted, though.

For those who are into such things, Ko Tarutao was the location where Thailand Survivor was filmed.


























































http://www.rpst-digital.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46017&stc=1


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Ko Lipe travel guide
A warm, windy island that offers something for most anyone, Lipe's range of accommodation options and fantastic marine life attract a healthy number of tourists each year. Still, it's easy to find tranquil surroundings here, even during peak season, with several coves and walks through the jungle from one beach to another -- be sure to bring along a torch for evening walks, though! 

For those who prefer some variety after several days on the beach, there are plenty of boat trips on offer and the many snorkeling/diving opportunities should not be missed. Keep in mind though that being a part of Ko Tarutao National Park, fishing is illegal around the island, so steer clear of fishing trips and seafood -- it's sometimes been caught illegally.

There's a Chao Lay village near Sunlight beach, with several shops, a school that offers expensive internet access, and basic medical dispensary. Travellers with medical expertise are invited to register at the dispensary in case there's an emergency on the island. When walking through the village and near the school, please wear appropriate clothing. Few Chao Lay are directly employed by tourism, aside from the longtail drivers who meet the ferries and take tourists to Lipe for 30B per person. This is an important source of income for them, and the price is non-negotiable.

There have been increasing complaints about problems of litter and waste disposal on Ko Lipe. It is a small island, ill-equipped to cope with the volume of tourism it is now receiving, so try to tread lightly. If you've got a free day try to rustle up a few people and go do a bit of cleaning.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Krabi has grown hugely popular as a resort destination in recent years and with good reason -- white-sand beaches skirt spectacular limestone karsts for much of the coastline, creaing postcard-perfect scenery. 


The province is also home to some primary rainforest, where the endangered Gurney's Pitta still manages to eke out an existence. This small, yellow-bellied bird was thought to be extinct until 1986 when a few were found here -- even today, only 13 pairs are believed to be alive. Other feathered rarities also dwell in Krabi's rainforest, making it a must-see stop for bird-watchers.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

*ChumPhon*

is geographically similar to nearby Prachuap Khiri Khan province, with a long, narrow coastal plain skirted by beaches and islands along the Gulf of Thailand to the east, and mountains to the west. 

Chumphon province is known mostly for the offshore islands in the Gulf of Thailand -- more than 40 of them, some of which figure among the premiere destinations in Southeast Asia. The islands generally offer great scuba-diving and nice beaches. The more popular destinations suffer from overdevelopment, but with so many islands to choose from, it's still very possible to find an 'unspoiled' location to explore.

The strong draw of the islands off the coast leads most visitors to skip the mainland capital of Chumphon, so an effort is being made by the tourist industry here to encourage people to stop over for a few days. It's true that Chumphon province does have some stunning, rarely-visited beaches, and a sweep of verdant mountains featuring forests, waterfalls and caves. Unfortunately, most people only experience the capital city itself, which doesn't have a lot to offer, and the beaches close by are the least attractive along the coast. The Lang Suan district to the south, in particular, is well-endowed with natural attractions.

Fishing is the province's main industry, but this is also where most of Thailand's coffee is grown. As a result, the seafood meals here are fabulous, and the locals proudly serve fresh-brewed Chumphon coffee to visitors.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

80% of the pics don't show - maybe you want to host them at www.imageshack.us so we can see the rest of those amazing beach pics :drool:


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Ko Lanta travel guide


For a long time Ko Lanta was the lesser visited backpacker spot in the region, playing second fiddle to the big backpacker magnets of Ko Pha Ngan, Ko Tao and Raileh Beach. Over the last few years Ko Lanta has developed considerably, in part because of sky-rocketing property prices on the other islands and in part because word finally got out about what a great island this really is.

Today Ko Lanta has something for just about every budget -- from high class luxury to basic thatch huts -- in season. In low season much of the island shuts down due to low numbers, but regardless of what time of the year you go, you'll always find something.

The scene is considerably less hectic than the busier islands and, due to the smooth beaches and calm waters it is particularly popular with those travelling with young children. A relaxing spot overall -- if you have the time make the effort to wander down to Lanta -- you will not regret it.

Ko Lanta is a district of Krabi Province, consisting of a number of islands. The two largest are Ko Lanta Noi and Ko Lanta Yai. Although Ko Lanta Noi is inhabited, it is Ko Lanta Yai on which tourists will stay. 

Ko Lanta is a little less well-known than nearby Ko Phi Phi but it is hardly undiscovered: the several beaches on the west coast of Ko Lanta Yai are each strung with an unbroken line of resorts and bungalows. Ko Lanta is especially popular with Swedish tourists: although the 'tourist language' is English as it is in most places in Thailand, and you will find menus and so on are translated into English, expect the poolside language to be Swedish much of the time. 

Ko Lanta is popular with tourists seeking a holiday away from the parties: more walking on the beach and watching the sunset than drinking and dancing. It is also popular with families with young children, and of course, with divers.


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Fisherman boats are back after all day out for fishes


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

Lying humbly on the Andaman coast, Trang is a land of unspoilt beauty, kind & friendly people, delicious food, amazing Islands and paradise white sand beaches. 

Located on the same line of historical settlements as Krabi, Phang-nga, Phuket and Ranong, Trang shares the same traditions and heritage. In the early Ratanakosin period, Kantang, which is now one of the six districts of the province, served as the main port of the Penang-Phuket land route. There were two main routes of transportation for these five coastal towns at that time: the land route and the sea route. Kantang used to be one of the main seaports of the south and for this reason Kantang was the capital of the province for many years. Legend has it that ships from other countries always landed at Kantang port at dawn, explaining how Trang got its name. "Trang" is derived from a Malaysian word meaning "Dawn


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)




----------

